# Riddlebarger on TV (online)



## R. Scott Clark (Dec 9, 2006)

http://www.timeforhope.com/videoreg.asp

The video is free. You have to register (name, city, state, zip).

rsc


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Dec 9, 2006)

> Beyond the Lie with Alice Smith.wmv
> 
> Broken Minds with Steve & Robyn Bloem.wmv
> 
> ...


 
Which one is it? I assume it is Man of Sin?


----------



## SRoper (Dec 9, 2006)

Yes, the Man of Sin is the right episode.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Dec 9, 2006)

thanks


----------



## JM (Dec 11, 2006)

Part 2 is up: http://www.timeforhope.com/index.html


----------

